# Langster and Langster Pro



## paipo (Jul 24, 2004)

Who has either and what do you think?

Do any of you ride them on the road?

Have any of you equiped the Langster Pro with front and/or rear brakes for road riding?

...thanks!


----------



## RiDE (May 28, 2004)

The Langster Pro is not drilled for brakes. Oddly enough, the S-Works is.  

I have been playing with the thought of buying the regular Langster after a test ride but I've been able to hold myself off so far.


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

I've had a regular Langster since the spring and I've really enjoyed it. It doesn't get as much use as it should though, it's too hilly around here to take it on real long rides, but thats what the geared bikes are for. I like to take it out to really hammer and suffer for short, <10mile rides, or to just cruise real slow and relax after a hard day. I singlespeed mountain bike and that is what attracted me to the Langster, simple and functional beauty. Nothing like a SS to cure your pains after you've fried your brain all day and don't need the extra bother of gears to deal with. I got a good deal on mine, and it will definately get more use next year when I transfer colleges, to a flatter area. Go for it, heck, it's cheaper than a set of trick wheels, or a carbon crank, or some other froo-froo piece.


----------



## paipo (Jul 24, 2004)

TACSTS said:


> I've had a regular Langster since the spring and I've really enjoyed it. It doesn't get as much use as it should though, it's too hilly around here to take it on real long rides, but thats what the geared bikes are for. I like to take it out to really hammer and suffer for short, <10mile rides, or to just cruise real slow and relax after a hard day. I singlespeed mountain bike and that is what attracted me to the Langster, simple and functional beauty. Nothing like a SS to cure your pains after you've fried your brain all day and don't need the extra bother of gears to deal with. I got a good deal on mine, and it will definately get more use next year when I transfer colleges, to a flatter area. Go for it, heck, it's cheaper than a set of trick wheels, or a carbon crank, or some other froo-froo piece.


...I was informed by an LBS that msrp went up to $640 for the Langster!!!...YIKES!


----------



## RiDE (May 28, 2004)

paipo said:


> ...I was informed by an LBS that msrp went up to $640 for the Langster!!!...YIKES!


Wow. The Tarmac went up almost $700.  Everything is getting a price hike it seems.


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

paipo said:


> ...I was informed by an LBS that msrp went up to $640 for the Langster!!!...YIKES!


WOAH!!!! It's a nice bike, BUT, I don't think it's worth $640!!!! I paid ~$375 inc. tax for mine, down from msrp of $440, and I think what I paid was about what the bike was worth. The low price is really what made it catch my attention, not so now!


----------



## paipo (Jul 24, 2004)

I hope I can get a good deal on the Langster from the LBS where I recently bought my two Specialized bikes. 

Maybe Harris's Bianchi Pista SE might be a better deal for me if frequent flyer deals aren't forthcoming.


----------



## david c kelsey (Feb 17, 2004)

*Langster Comp*



paipo said:


> Who has either and what do you think?
> 
> Do any of you ride them on the road?
> 
> ...


I ride a langster, I did a century on it last sat and loved it. The langster has front and rear brakes. After the ride I decided to get the Langster Comp, it's lighter and with the carbon fork it rides better, however it has no brakes, I installed a front brake and have ordered cable guides to install the rear brake. The bikes are great it is well worth the money to step up to the Comp, all around it is a better bike. The frame are sized as compact track bikes so order it 1 to 2 sizes bigger... have fun


----------



## paipo (Jul 24, 2004)

Whoa!...has it really been about five years? Just for shiatsu and giggles, I dug up my this 'ol thread. After recuperating from a couple of bad motocycle crashes over these past five years, I finally got around to getting my "fix" and scored a 2010 Trek Soho S for $299. I went in to buy tubes for my trusty Avalanche LE and saw the sale sign in flat-black beauty and went for it. For $300 it was a no-brainer. If I get the hang of it and continue to enjoy this as much as I am right now, I plan to buy a more traditional fg bike...maybe from bikesdirect.com? The Mercier Kilo OS "grass racer" looks particularly sexy to me for recreational riding. I just wonder if the 53cm is too tall for my 30" standover....any opinions about this?


----------



## david c kelsey (Feb 17, 2004)

Fun Bike..... 17.3 lbs, if you get a Track issue you may want to get it one size larger as the track spec's run a bit small. Happy Riding


----------



## mikkelz (Sep 5, 2009)

That is a sweet bike!


----------

